# hello from Sheridan, Wyoming



## prairiedoll (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi everyone. My husband surprised me with a bee hive for Christmas. I have been totally bee-obsessed since (my hubbie may well be regreting his gift!). I have read most of the bee books at our local library, surfed the net, lurked on the forum and bought bee magazines. I must say I am totally confused right now. I expect I will get things sorted out eventually. My nuc (carniolans)will be here May 21 (hopefully). Cant' wait!


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome!

God's country up there. I've always wanted to visit Wyoming.

Tony


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! I spent three years in Cheyenne a long time ago, enjoyed that part of the country.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! Your teachers will be there May 21st. Listen and keep doing your homework.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Welcome to BeeSource!

Bees are fun, but it takes a commitment to your education. ;-)

We are from Cheyenne, and I have a sister in Buffalo. Sheridan is a great location, I hope you are successful.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! I did my doctorial research just out side of Rawlins WY. Great state if you appreciate your space.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------

